# First time caller, long time listener



## Kit_Jujitsu (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey,
I've known about these forums for a good while now and enjoyed reading all the fantastic threads, so I thought it was about time to actually sign up.
A bit of an introduction. I'm 21 (just shy of 22) and have been training since age 13. I'm from Staffordshire, England and currently hold the rank of Shodan in Jujitsu. I've also dabbled in Wing Chun Kung Fu, Lau Gar Kung Fu, Aikido, Judo, Karate and Muay Thai. They have all taught me many lessons, and I hope here I will learn a lot more.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2008)

Kit_Jujitsu said:


> Hey,
> I've known about these forums for a good while now and enjoyed reading all the fantastic threads, so I thought it was about time to actually sign up.
> A bit of an introduction. I'm 21 (just shy of 22) and have been training since age 13. I'm from Staffordshire, England and currently hold the rank of Shodan in Jujitsu. I've also dabbled in Wing Chun Kung Fu, Lau Gar Kung Fu, Aikido, Judo, Karate and Muay Thai. They have all taught me many lessons, and I hope here I will learn a lot more.



Welcome to Martial Talk! Congrats on venturing out of lurkdom.


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT and good luck!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to MT

B


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 12, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!


----------



## jkembry (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome! With your experience, look forward to reading what you have to say.


----------



## zDom (Dec 12, 2008)

Hiya  Welcome!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 12, 2008)

Kit_Jujitsu said:


> Hey,
> I've known about these forums for a good while now and enjoyed reading all the fantastic threads, so I thought it was about time to actually sign up.
> A bit of an introduction. I'm 21 (just shy of 22) and have been training since age 13. I'm from Staffordshire, England and currently hold the rank of Shodan in Jujitsu. I've also dabbled in Wing Chun Kung Fu, Lau Gar Kung Fu, Aikido, Judo, Karate and Muay Thai. They have all taught me many lessons, and I hope here I will learn a lot more.


 

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 13, 2008)

Kit_Jujitsu said:


> Hey,
> I've known about these forums for a good while now and enjoyed reading all the fantastic threads, so I thought it was about time to actually sign up.
> A bit of an introduction. I'm 21 (just shy of 22) and have been training since age 13. I'm from Staffordshire, England and currently hold the rank of Shodan in Jujitsu. I've also dabbled in Wing Chun Kung Fu, Lau Gar Kung Fu, Aikido, Judo, Karate and Muay Thai. They have all taught me many lessons, and I hope here I will learn a lot more.



Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kit_Jujitsu (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you for such a warm welcome. I look forward to all the long and indepth conversations


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

